# wtf is up with my sex drive!!!



## jazz_11 (Nov 29, 2008)

right fellas as you may all remember i put up a few weeks back about low libido, which was begining to get me down well me and my mrs were arguing on and off for around a week and which ment no sex all sorted now well i stayed the night with her saturday but i had already slept with her a few times during the week monday and tuesday i think it was, then there was a few days of just teasing but no sex because we were "saving it" for saturday as we dont often get to spend a full night together..!!!

now my sex drive has gone through the roof, its strange i feel like a 13 year old again..

now whereas before when my libido was quite low, when i eventually got in the mood i would last like atleast half hour.. now im finding im lasting like 15 minutes BUT

on saturday night we stayed up all night and had sex three times,, but even during the periods we just lay in bed talking i was still in the mood and had a hard on.. i thought this is pretty good, so did she lol!!!

then last night again we had sex like 3 times in the space of 2-3 hours where a few weeks ago, if i did it once i would be soft until the next day...

im not sure which i prefer going 3 times for 15 minutes or one long session..., ive talked about it with the mrs and we joke about it in all fairness but genuinely does anyone have any ideas its pretty fkuced up, one week im mr floppy the next im like a dog with two dicks but i do like lasting longer as appose to 10-15 minutes!!!

cheers


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

How old are you?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow... You stallion you!


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

10-15 minutes. Now you're just showing off!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well i last about 5 minutes. but my dick is hard 22hours per day.. the other 2 hours you will find me with my legs in the air somewhere furiously masturbating pmsl...


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Well i last about 5 minutes. but my dick is hard 22hours per day.. the other 2 hours you will find me with my legs in the air somewhere furiously masturbating pmsl...


Do you have FaceTime ? Lol

I'm kidding


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MasterBlaster said:


> Do you have FaceTime ? Lol
> 
> I'm kidding


Not sure what you mean mate lol..


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i class 10 - 15 mins a session!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

15 mins!!! You're a demon! Seriously though, do you take any drugs, of any sort, have you done an aas cycle?


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

shes probably giving him some viagra an the sly :sneaky2:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

SkInHeAd said:


> shes probably giving him some viagra an the sly :sneaky2:


Lol. yeah mate . she thinking i will sort that limp c0cked cnut out pmsl


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

SkInHeAd said:


> shes probably giving him some viagra an the sly :sneaky2:


 :lol:


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Low libido may be caused by many different medical conditions. One of the most frequent is low levels of testosterone in the body. Apart from erectile dysfunction and premature ejaculation, which may induce anxiety and as a result, decrease your sexual drive, other unrelated conditions (such as anaemia, chronic pain or Cardiovascular disease) may also lower your libido.Most libido enhancer herbs have mild to moderate heart stimulating properties and are therefore not advised for those who have a heart or cardiovascular medical problem or are taking heart medicines, alsoif using tryptophan your libido will lessen ...

So get checked out first...

Natural ways to help keep ya pecker perky

Niacin horny goat weed (yes its true not a pun) kola nut, licorice, saw palmetto,sarsparilla, tribulis all help support a healthy make sex drive.

Cinnamon oil also helps maintain erection if used in groin NOT ON ya BITS.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Foods that boost human growth hormone

Bovril,l-glutamine, fava beans, l lysine, melatonin

Foods for testosterone.

Asparagus (boosts sperm count too)

Garlic, Ginger, Wild yam ,Sage, chick weed, saw palmetto, nettle root, celery juice,zinc, parsnips.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

I once ****ed 7 times in a day and went soft that night during sex. Gave up ****ing lol


----------

